# Sittenwidrigkeit wegen Entgelthöhe?



## kirni (25 Juni 2002)

Ich habe gerade Probleme mit der Fa. dtms AG in Mainz.  Durch einen Dialerwurde für eine Verbindung von ca. 1 Sekunde (habs rechtzeitig gemerkt) ein Betrag von 40 € berechnet. Ich bereite mich gerade auf den Prozeß vor und Suche Rechtsprechung zum Thema Sittenwidrigkeit wegen der Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte. Den Vertragsschluss werde ich nicht anfechten können. Auf www.dialerundrecht.de gibt es einen Hinweis diesbezüglich aber ohne Quellenangabe. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2002)

sittenwidrigkeit ist so eine sache: grundsätzlich ist die bereitstellung der telefonleitung als wertneutral anzusehen. ein überhöhter preis wäre ohnehin wucher und keine sittenwidrigkeit, von daher ist das argument recht untauglich. jedoch macht etwas anderes sinn:
bei 40 € für eine sekunde kann die dienstleistung unmöglich im bereitstellen der leitung bestanden haben. bleibt die frage zu klären, was mit den 40 € abgegolten werden sollte. wenn es eine ware gewesen ist, greift § 312 d BGB nicht und es sollte sich beim vertragsabschluss ein vertragspartner offenbart haben, dem gegenüber man sein widerrufsrecht hätte ausüben können. wenn die gegenseite darauf besteht, dass es sich um eine dienstleistung gehandelt hat, müsste sie nachweisen können, dass sie vom betroffenen anschluss aus auch in anspruch genommen wurde. bei einer sekunde einwahldauer sollte das ziemlich schwierig sein....

wieso eigentlich prozess? was ist denn schon geschehen und wie weit ist die dtms-ag denn gegangen?


 :3d:


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> sittenwidrigkeit ist so eine sache: grundsätzlich ist die bereitstellung der telefonleitung als wertneutral anzusehen. ein überhöhter preis wäre ohnehin wucher und keine sittenwidrigkeit, von daher ist das argument recht untauglich.


Wucher wurde auch von einigen mir bekannten Staatsanwaltschaften verneint, weil ja der "Kunde" meist vorher weiß was es kostet und es damit ja sein Problem ist...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2002)

durch den dialer ist es wohl schwierig, auszumachen, wann und wie ein vertrag zustande gekommen sein könnte. deswegen würde ich so argumentieren wollen: bei einer derart kurzen verbindungsdauer kann unmöglich eine dienstleistung über diese verbindung in anspruch genommen worden sein, die die höhe des entgeltes rechtfertigen könnte.
z. B. die mainpean-agb beinhalten das:


> ...Die Dienstleistung beinhaltet die Darbietung erotischer Fotografien, Videostreams und Liveshows mittels Übertragung durch sog. Livestreamingverfahren durch das Internet...



also geht es hier nicht um das bereitstellen der telefonleitung.
es wäre also wichtig, herauszufinden, wer sich hinter der nummer als eigentlicher "vertragsgegner" verbarg - die dtms-ag ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2002)

Was mich überhaupt schon länger wundert:
Wie kann es sein, daß bei 0190-0-Nummern relativ oft Verbindungen von wenigen Sekunden (2 - 8) ausgewiesen und berechnet werden, wenn diese erst nach mind. 15 Sekunden tarifiert werden?
Sind das in diesem Fall 15 + 2 Sekunden oder schlicht 2 Sekunden?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2002)

das will ich auch gerade von talkline wissen...
könnte man da noch argumentieren, dass nicht der berechnungsfreie zeitraum, sondern nur der abrechnungsbeginn im einzelverbindungsnachweis zu finden ist (was talkline indirekt tut...), wird´s bei einem anderen phänomen erst wirklich interessant: hier haben sich ja auch schon leute gemeldet, bei denen ein dialer mehrfach einwahlen verursachte und die kürzesten unterbrechungen zwischen zwei einwahlen im einstelligen sekundenbereich lagen. bei 0190-0-nummern sollte das bereits technisch gar nicht gehen...


 :schuettel:


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Juni 2002)

Die Vorlaufzeit gilt wohl nur bei den 0190-0 - Nummern. Die frei tarifierbaren Nummern "ticken" in Echtzeit. 
Hier ist tatsächlich interessant, welche Dienstleistung in der nachgewiesenen Zeit für diesen Preis angeboten worden sein soll. 
Wenn der Vertrag durch die Präsentation und den Klick auf den Dialer zustande gekommen ist (so die offizielle Lesart), ist es de facto jedoch unmöglich innerhalb von 2sec. eine "Dienstleistung" zu erbringen, die den Preis von 40€ rechtfertigt. Also doch sittenwidrig. 
Ein mutiger Staatsanwalt könnte hier sicherlich schon wegen Betruges zumindest ermitteln. 
Aber ich mag mich auch täuschen. Vielleicht ist das ja auch alles rechtens und konform...  

Gruss Frank


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2002)

sittenwidrig muss das immer noch nicht sein, allerdings kann die dienstleistung nicht im bereitstellen der leitung bestanden haben. das heißt, es muss auf jeden fall geklärt sein, worin die dienstleistung sonst bestanden hat und ob es tatsächlich eine gewesen ist. in zwei sekunden könnte ich z. b. zugangsdaten für einen geschützten bereich übermittelt haben, der dann zeitlich limitiert abrufbar ist... allerdings sollte dann der anbieter auch nachweisen können, dass diese dienstleistung auch tatsächlich genutzt wurde. mit dem zustandekommen der 0190-verbindung ist der nachweis ja noch nicht erbracht.
die meisten anbieter nehmen die ausschlussklausel für dienstleistungen aus den fernabsatzverträgen mit in ihre agb. aber wenn erst gar keine dienstleistung erbracht wurde und deutlich ist, dass der "kunde" die auch nicht haben wollte und will (wenn man vor gericht landet, ist das im allgemeinen der fall), dann könnte dem "anbieter" lediglich ein vertrauensschaden entstanden sein. allerdings liegt der sicherlich bei einer sekundeneinwahl im einstelligen cent-bereich und nicht bei 40 €. die telekommunikationsanbieter können ja zunächst lediglich über verbindungsart und -dauer auskunft geben. also ist der eigentliche anbieter hinter dem dialer sehr wichtig (nicht der dialeranbieter und auch nicht der telekommunikationsdienstleister). 
betrug: bei diesen mehrfacheinwahlen, die über eine frei tarifierbare nummer erfolgen, sollte auf jeden fall ein begründeter anfangsverdacht gegeben sein, der ein ermittlungsverfahren rechtfertigt. aber die ausrede dazu kenne ich dann auch schon: das war ein modifizierter dialer, der zwar über unsere mehrwertnummer abgerechnet wurde, aber nicht von uns zur verfügung gestellt wurde...

was mich z. b. bei mainpean derzeit irritiert ist folgendes: der stardialer wird ja auch über solche pseudo-hackerseiten angeboten.



> Die Dienstleistung beinhaltet die Darbietung erotischer Fotografien, Videostreams und Liveshows mittels Übertragung durch sog. Livestreamingverfahren durch das Internet.
> Ein Anspruch auf die Darbietung durch ein bestimmtes Modell besteht nicht.


so steht´s in deren agb.

ich surfe aber mittels dialereinwahl auf einer "hackersite" und kriege nicht eine(n) nackte(n) frau (mann) zu gesicht, obwohl mir die agb das ja offensichtlich versprechen. dann dürfte sich die zahlung mangels leistung der gegenseite ja erübrigen...


 :roll:


----------



## dialerfucker (26 Juni 2002)

http://www.dtms.de/news/dtms_news_aktuelle_presseartikel.php#

 8)


----------



## kirni (26 Juni 2002)

*sittenwidrigkeit*

Es geht ja nicht um die Sittenwidrigkit des Vertrages wegen dessen Inhalt, die ist nach den letzten BGH-Urteilen nicht gegeben!

Vielmehr ist mein Gedanke, dass ein  wucherisches Geschäft vorliegt. Die Folge ist natürlich dieselbe: Der Vertrag ist unwirksam, nur der Angriffspunkt ist ein anderer (§ 138 BGB). Ich suche gerade jemand, der denselben Gedanken schon verfolgt hat.

Dabei hat auch die Staatsanwaltschaft nix zu tun. Es geht hier um ein Zivilverfahren...


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juni 2002)

@haudrauf
So sehe ich das auch. Das Bereitstellen der gesonderten Verbindung ist nicht die Dienstleistung, sondern der transportierte Inhalt (Info, Bilder, Video was weiß ich...). Demzufolge muß m.E. der Nachweis erbracht werden, dass dementsprechend auch Transfervolumen stattgefunden hat. Da diese Dialer leitungsvermittelte Verbindungen sind (Modem/ISDN) kann in dieser kurzen Zeitspanne kein Datenaustausch stattgefunden haben, der einen derartigen Preis rechtfertigt. Das Rechtsgeschäft ist somit nach meiner Auffassung sittenwidrig, denn es verstößt gegen die Grundsätze von Treu und Glauben. Der Vertrag sollte also von Anfang an nichtig sein, solange der Anbieter der Dienstleistung nicht nachweist, dass soundsoviel MB an abgeforderten Daten über die bereitgestellte Verbindung geflossen sind. 
Grundlage für den zustandegekommenen Vertrages ist doch schließlich, dass über diese gesonderte Verbindung bestimmte exklusive Inhalte abgerufen werden können, die dann per Sekundentaktung abgerechnet werden. Wenn jedoch keine Inhalte übermittelt werden, sei es aufgrund der Kürze der Verbindung (s.o.) oder aus technischen Gründen, ist der Vertrag auch nicht erfüllt worden. Wird jetzt jedoch trotzdem auf einseitiger Erbringung der vertraglich vereinbarten Leistung bestanden (hier also die Bezahlung des Sekundentaktes) so ist das für mein Empfinden sittenwidrig. 
Oder habe ich da wieder entscheidende Semester verpaßt?  :-? 
Zumindest ist das ein Ansatz für die Herren Rechtsverdreher ( :lol: ).
@kirni
Soviel zu dem Streitbegriff Sittenwidrigkeit. Das hat jetzt nichts mit moralischen Betrachtungen über die Inhalte zu tun, sondern beschäftigt sich konkret mit gegenseitigen Schuldverträgen i.S.d. BGB.
Interessant ist allerdings immer noch, wieso Du schon vor der gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung stehst, da wir hier noch nicht mitbekommen haben, dass ein Anbieter schon soweit gegangen ist. Halte uns hier mal ein bischen auf dem Laufenden. Ok?


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2002)

Vielleicht hat jemand mal in dem Posting von Dialerfucker geblättert.
Ausschnitt  dtms:


> „Um dies klar zu sagen: Wir begrüßen die grundsätzliche Absicht des Gesetzgebers, die Verbraucher besser vor „schwarzen Schafen“ im Bereich der 0190-Dienste zu schützen. Bei dtms ist es beispielsweise schon lange Geschäftspraxis, dass wir Geschädigten gegen Vorlage der Telefonrechnung die Adressdaten des Diensteanbieters, die zu 100 Prozent für die Tarife und Inhalte der Dienste verantwortlich sind, herausgeben. Jeder Geschädigte kann sich dann unmittelbar an den verantwortlichen Diensteanbieter wenden und seine Forderungen direkt dort geltend machen“, so Tim John.
> 
> Im übrigen schalte dtms bereits heute sofort Service-Rufnummern ab, sobald die Mainzer Telefongesellschaft Kenntnis erlange, dass ein Diensteanbieter in offensichtlicher Form Missbrauch betreibe. „Dies machen wir auch ohne gesetzliche Aufforderung“, so Tim John.



Na dann, wenn dem so ist...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juni 2002)

jo, das heißt im klartext folgendes:
zahle erst einmal schön an die dtms-ag und die geben dir dann den namen des anbieters und du darfst sehen, wie du dein geld aus spanien oder sonstwo zurückbekommst... wenn du nicht zahlst, bist du ja kein geschädigter und hast auch keine forderungen...  :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juni 2002)

@kirni:
ich würde das wort sittenwidrigkeit nicht einmal in den mund nehmen...
problem ist: die "guten sitten" sind nicht per legaldefinition festgelegt, sondern ein wandelbarer zeitwert... das lässt der gegenseite richtig schön spielraum, schließlich handelt es sich bei den 0190-diensten um "etablierte" bezahlungsmöglichkeiten (mit ungeahntem betrugspotential...).
wucher ist zwar als spezialfall der sittenwidrigkeit im bgb eingeordnet, jedoch würde ich immer nur von genau von wucher sprechen. (§ 138 II BGB)
wichtig wären eben das auffällige missverhältnis gegenüber anderen tarifen und den "normalen" mehrwertnummern (1,86 €/min.): 40 € für eine sekunde???
und dann gäbe es noch verschiedene alternativen: ich persönlich würde die "unerfahrenheit" des nutzers aus folgenden gründen hervorheben wollen:
grundsätzlich schaut es ja so aus, dass jeder mit geld für hardware auch ohne größeres wissen ins internet kann: ich kaufe meinen neuen pc bei aldi oder sonstwo, modem ist schon drin und kabel liegen auch bei. der internet-explorer ist bestandteil des betriebssystems und ich kann bequem ins internet (das geht alles sooo schön von alleine und die msn-einwahl und aol-zugang sind ja schon auf dem pc drauf!) ohne nur den blassesten schimmer zu haben, was activeX eigentlich ist. über die standardvoreinstellungen des ie sollte natürlich auch ein wort verloren werden, die machen nämlich erst möglich, dass sich dialer fast ohne zutun installieren können.
vor gericht würde ich das folgendermaßen tun: wenn ich mich schon als computerdepp oute (ja, ich habe einen aldi pc und außer mir benutzt den auch keiner und ich wähle mich auch über aol ein!), dann sollte ich mir einen zeugen (aus dem bekanntenkreis?) besorgen und nicht selbst über sicherheitseinstellungen des internet-explorer referrieren wollen. zuvor sollte das natürlich richter- und schöffentauglich aufbereitet sein.
die dtms-ag ist zwar schuldner, jedoch nicht vertragsgegner für die dienstleistung, die du über die leitung angeblich in anspruch genommen hast. kennst du den eigentlichen vertragsgegner? ist das nicht der fall, solltest du dir die auskunft noch von der dtms-ag holen. die agb des vertragsgegners sollten den vertragsgegenstand offenbaren und damit hättest du einen weiteren ansatzpunkt.

 :argl:


----------



## virenscanner (26 Juni 2002)

Zu den 40 Euro bei einer Sekunde besteht allerdings die Frage, ob hier nicht eine Abrechnung etwa der Form 40 Euro/angefangene Stunde vorliegt und der Dialer nicht auf diesen Sachverhalt hingewiesen hat.

Denn mit "Wucher" hätte man in diesem Fall wohl wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg vor Gericht (Argument der Gegenseite: Denn wenn der User "vorzeitig" die Verbindung trennt, war dies ja ausdrücklich sein eigener Wunsch).

Da die Rechnung über 40 Euro lautet und die Verbindung nur einige Sekunden gedauert hat, liegt für mich der Schluß nahe, dass es sich eben nicht um sekundengenaue Abrechnung handelte, sondern um einen Zeitraum. Und da steht dann die Frage im Raum, wie lange der User für die 40 Euro auf den speziellen Seiten hätte surfen können. 

40 Euro / Sekunde, auch 40 Euro / Minute würden wohl als "Wucher" durchgehen, aber z.B. 40 Euro / Stunde wohl kaum.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2002)

§ 138 II BGB:


> Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.



ich schicke mal auszugsweise den larenz vor (bgb-kommentar): 



> Als einen Sonderfall des sittenwidrigen Rechtsgeschäfts hat das Gesetz in § 138 Abs. 2 das wucherische Geschäft tatbestandsmäßig näher umschrieben. Ein wucherisches und deshalb nichtiges Geschäft liegt nur dann und immer dann vor, wenn die besonderen Tatbestandsmerkmale des § 138 Abs. 2 im konkreten Fall erfüllt sind.
> Erstes Merkmal eines wucherischen Geschäfts ist nach § 138 Abs. 2 ein den Umständen nach "auffälliges Missverhältnis" zwischen der in einem gegenseitigen Vertrage vereinbarten Leistung des einen und der Gegenleistung des anderen Teils. Wann ein "auffälliges Missverhältnis" vorliegt, kann nicht generell gesagt werden; der Gesetzgeber hat bewusst auf die Festlegung einer ganz bestimmten Wertrelation verzichtet, ... Von einem "auffälligen" Missverhältnis wird man nur dann sprechen können, wenn das Missverhältnis so groß ist, dass die Grenzen dessen, was sich nach den gesamten Umständen gerade noch rechtfertigen lässt, eindeutig überschritten sind.
> Als zweites Merkmal fordert das Gesetz auf seiten des Bewucherten entweder das Vorliegen einer "Zwangslage" oder der Unerfahrenheit, einen Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder eine "erhebliche Willensschwäche". ... Der Ausdruck "Zwangslage" soll nicht nur Fälle wirtschaftlicher, sondern jeder ernsthaften Bedrängnis erfassen, die dem Bewucherten das Eingehen auf dieses Geschäft noch als das kleinere Übel erscheinen lässt. "Mangel an Urteilsvermögen" oder "erhebliche Willensschwäche" müssen gerade hinsichtlich des konkreten Geschäfts vorliegen. Dagegen bedeutet "Unerfahrenheit" einen Mangel an allgemeiner Lebenserfahrung oder doch an Erfahrung in geschäftlichen Dingen; mangelnde Erfahrung gerade in Geschäften der fraglichen Art genügt jedoch nicht. Schließlich fordert das Gesetz, dass der Wucherer die Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, den Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder die erhebliche Willensschwäche des anderen "ausgebeutet" hat. "Ausbeutung" ist die bewusste Ausnutzung der gegebenen Situation; sie setzt daher Kenntnis von dieser wie auch von dem Mißverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung voraus. Fehlt es hieran, kann das geschäft doch nach § 138 Abs. 1 nichtig sein...



es gibt ein bgh-urteil, wonach ein rechtsgeschäft mit lediglich einem auffälligen Missverhältnis von Leistung und Gegenleistung nicht nichtig sein kann. es müssen immer zwei merkmale vorliegen: das missverhältnis und wenigstens eines der anderen.


@virenscanner: bei einem missverhältnis zwischen leistung und gegenleistung ist lediglich relevant, was der kunde tatsächlich erhalten hat, nicht was er hätte kriegen können. damit: 40 €/s... bei einem stundenintervall würde sich der anbieter zusätzlich dem verdacht der ausbeutung aussetzen. er nimmt bewusst in kauf, dass sein "kunde" die leistung unter bestimmten umständen gar nicht in anspruch nehmen kann.


 :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juni 2002)

nicht eingeloggt....


----------



## virenscanner (26 Juni 2002)

@haudraufundschluss


> @virenscanner: bei einem missverhältnis zwischen leistung und gegenleistung ist lediglich relevant, was der kunde tatsächlich erhalten hat, nicht was er hätte kriegen können.


Na, da spalte ich doch jetzt mal ein paar Haare.

Beispiel: Du kaufst Dir z.B. eine Kinoeintrittskarte für X Euro.
Du betrittst den Vorführraum, der Platzanweiser (gibt es den so noch???? ich war schon ewig nicht mehr im Kino) reißt Dir dein Kärtchen ein. Dummerweise fällt Dir, gerade, als der Film beginnt, ein (oder bekommst einen entsprechenden Anruf auf Dein Handy), dass Du ganz dringend nach Hause mußt.... Glaubst Du, Du erhältst den Eintrittspreis zurück? Glaubst Du wirklich, nur weil Du nun raus gehst, wäre der Eintrittspreis  (X Euro für ein paar Sekunden) Wucher? Ich glaube das nicht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juni 2002)

genau da und genau so hast du unter umständen lediglich eines von 2 tatbestandsmerkmalen. wucher ist das nicht....


 :roll:


----------



## virenscanner (26 Juni 2002)

@haudraufundschluss 

Dann verstehe ich anscheinend von Deinem Posting (13:36) den an mich gerichteten Teil nicht, wenn es klar ist, dass es dann (doch) kein Wucher ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juni 2002)

das kinobeispiel:
ich sitze im kino, das handy geht und ich muss weg. habe eine karte für diese vorstellung gelöst... theoretisch würde allerdings nichts dagegen sprechen, dass ich mit der gelösten karte für genau diese vorstellung zu einem etwas späteren zeitpunkt wieder in genau diese vorstellung will. ich habe etwas verpasst? mein problem. sonst könnte ich ja unter hinweis auf § 138 II BGB beim Toilettengang darum bitten, den film mal eben anzuhalten. meine schwache blase würde den kinobetreiber der gefahr des wuchers aussetzen...

 :wink2: 

der telefonzugang:
ich wähle mich ein für ein stundenintervall. ehefrau kommt rein, computer geht aus, es sind noch keine 5 minuten vergangen. ich habe also noch mindestens 55 minuten. wie nutze ich die denn jetzt. ich wähle mich nochmal ein und bezahle wieder für eine stunde... wenn ich die leitung doch gerade erst gemietet habe, kann das doch unmöglich sein. oder zum kinobeispiel zurück: ich gehe raus und der nächste bekommt eine karte verkauft und setzt sich dann auf meinen platz. bei der telefonleitung würde genau das passieren...
deswegen würde ich im zweiten fall zumindest das auffällige missverhältnis zwischen leistung und gegenleistung bejahen wollen.
13:36 Uhr -> ich sage ja nicht, dass es bereits wucher ist. allerdings wäre ein merkmal bereits gegeben. der rest liegt im vertrag begründet.


inwiefern jetzt ein mangel an urteilsvermögen, die ausnutzung einer erheblichen willensschwäche oder zwangslage vorliegen, liegt nicht zuletzt in der art und weise des zustandekommens des vertrages begründet, wird aber erst geprüft, wenn das auffällige missverhältnis bejaht worden ist. im kinofall ist der vertrag aber kaum unter ausnutzung der in § 138 II BGB benannten merkmale zustande gekommen.

kirni hat dazu leider noch nicht viel gesagt, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass leistungsgegenstand des vertrages das reine bereitstellen der telefonleitung gewesen ist.
um jetzt wucher nachweisen zu können, sollte ich meinen vertragsgegner, den leistungsgegenstand und auch das mittel, mit dem der vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll kennen... da sehe ich die größten probleme. deswegen würde ich mich mangels leistung der gegenseite schlicht auf mein zurückbehaltungsrecht berufen. im allgemeinen ist es bei dienstleistungen per telefon ja so: erst kriege ich was, dann zahle ich...


 :3d:


----------



## kirni (26 Juni 2002)

Zur Klarstellung: Der Dialer hat sich durch ein popup-window bei mir bemerkbar gemacht. Hab auf abbrechen geklickt, die Verbindung ist trotzdem gewählt worden. Da hab ich den Rechner abgeschaltet und (ich Idiot...) die Festplatte gelöscht.

Zur Sittenwidrigkeit: Danke für den Kommentarauszug! Da steht aber auch drin (Palandt), dass bei krassem Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Kosten die Ausnutzungsabsicht vermutet wird! Auf die Schiene will ich. Die Argumentation geht wirklich dahin, dass 40 € für eine Verbindung zu viel sind und ein Abrechnungstakt von 1h das auch nicht besser macht.

Ich glaube schon, dass so etwas zu erreichen ist. Man muss klar unterscheiden zwischen Nichtigkeit des Geschäfts wegen des Inhaltes (Sex.. hat der BGH verneint) und Nichtigkeit wegen Wucher (hat der BGH so noch nicht entschieden)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich für die bisherigen Beiträge sehr dankbar! :bussi:


----------



## virenscanner (26 Juni 2002)

@kirni


> ...krassem Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Kosten...


Eine normale "Stöhn"-Nummer kostet 1,86 Euro/Minute => 55,80 Euro/halbe Stunde => 111,60 Euro/Stunde.
Hier besteht definitiv kein krasses Missverhältnis.
Insofern ist klar, dass der Abrechnungstakt nicht "so" uninteressant ist.

Gedankenspiel: Wenn der Anwalt der Gegenpartei vorträgt, dass der Dialer aktiv installiert werden muss und ordnungsgemäß auf einen Abrechnungstakt von 1 h zu 40 Euro hinweist (und Du keinerlei Gegenbeweis zur Hand hast), sehe ich - um ehrlich zu sein - ziemlich schwarz.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Juni 2002)

mach´s dir doch nicht so schwer...
bleiben wir beim bereitstellen der telefonleitung als leistungsgegenstand: ich wähle mich für ein 60-minuten-intervall ein und lege nach 1 sekunde auf. ich habe keine möglichkeit, innerhalb der nächsten 59 min. und 59 sek. die bezahlte dienstleistung weiter abzurufen ohne erneut zu bezahlen.

was bleibt unterm strich? 40 € für eine sekunde einwahl. dabei ist auch der vertrag noch gar nicht zu berücksichtigen, lediglich der leistungsgegenstand spielt eine rolle. es ist ohne blick auf den vertrag zu überlegen, ob hier ein missverhältnis zwischen leistung (der tatsächlichen, nicht was "angeboten" wurde...) und gegenleistung zu bejahen ist. also was tatsächlich geleistet wurde und die gegenseite dafür haben will. dann erst prüfe ich die zusatzmerkmale und dann erst wird der vertrag relevant: 

nochmal zitat, diesmal medicus (rdnr. 710 ff.):



> Das zusätzliche Tatbestandsmerkmal
> 
> a) Außer dem auffälligen Missverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung setzt § 138 II noch voraus, dass das übermäßige Versprechen "unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche" erlangt worden ist.
> Hier muss zunächst einer dieser Umstände *objektiv vorliegen*. Dabei werden die genannten Begriffe weit ausgelegt. So kann eine "Zwangslage" schon durch einen vorübergehenden Geldmangel oder einen Wasserrohrbruch begründet werden, aber wohl nicht durch die bloße Gefährdung künftiger Pläne. Und ein "Mangel an Urteilsvermögen" lässt sich insbesondere bejahen, wenn jemand für unnötige Anschaffungen Verpflichtungen eingeht, die sein Leistungsvermögen erheblich übersteigen.
> ...






			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Gedankenspiel: Wenn der Anwalt der Gegenpartei vorträgt, dass der Dialer aktiv installiert werden muss und ordnungsgemäß auf einen Abrechnungstakt von 1 h zu 40 Euro hinweist (und Du keinerlei Gegenbeweis zur Hand hast),...



...dann hat der anwalt gelogen. nur weil da ein rechtsbeistand sitzt, wird der richter nicht automatisch geneigt sein, ihm recht zu geben. ich sehe die probleme aber auch im zusätzlichen tatbestandsmerkmal. sofern das verhalten des dialers zweifelsfrei nachweisbar wäre, könnte man allerdings folgendes ausführen: die subjektive ausbeutung des wucherers wäre insofern gegeben, als sich der dialer auf allen windows-systemen installieren kann, die über die standard-sicherheitseinstellungen des ie verfügen, wie sie auch bei neuinstallation des betriebssystems vorliegen. der "eventualvorsatz" könnte damit gegeben sein.

@kirni: trotzdem halte ich § 138 II BGB als anspruchsgrundlage auch für ziemlich problematisch, du solltest dich nicht auf eine möglichkeit versteifen. weißt du wer der vertragsgegner ist, der sich hinter der 0190- nummer verbarg? hast du seine agb?? das ist enorm wichtig...




 :-?


----------



## virenscanner (27 Juni 2002)

Ich gehe natürlich (worst case) davon aus, dass Leistungsgegenstand nicht die Bereitstellung der Leitung, sondern der (nach Zeitintervall abgerechnete) Zugang zu Erotikseiten ist.

Fortsetzung des Gedankenspiels:

Der gegnerische Anwalt hat einen Laptop dabei, um seine Aussage dem Richter vorzuführen. Der dort vorhandene Dialer meldet beim Anklicken brav, dass er den kostenpflichtigen Zugang zu Erotikseiten ermöglicht, listet hier bereits die Kosten auf und fragt nach, ob der Zugang installiert werden soll. Bei "Nein/Abbruch" beendet sich die Installation. Bei "Ja" kommt eine Sicherheitsabfrage "wollen Sie wirklich installieren?", und erst nach erneuter Bestätigung wird die Installation durchgeführt. 
Vor der Einwahl (190xxxxxx) gibt der Dialer die AGB auf dem Bildschirm aus, informiert nochmals über die Kosten und fragt 2mal nach, ob wirklich der Zugang erfolgen soll (solche Zugangssoftware gibt es).
Wie würde der Richter wohl entscheiden?


Hat man den Dialer noch, so hat man ungleich bessere Karten im Verfahren.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Juni 2002)

das ist sicherlich nicht der worst case: dann habe ich in einer sekunde keinerlei zugang und habe für ein größeres intervall bezahlt ohne eine möglichkeit zu haben, dieses in anspruch zu nehmen... (nehmen wir das kinobeispiel: da kann ich karten vorbestellen...)
dann ist der dialer wiederum egal, weil ohne leistung keine gegenleistung und ich brauche keinen § 138 BGB mehr als anspruchsgrundlage...
wenn der dialer wirklich so ausschaut und ich mich vertippt habe (aus versehen 'ja' statt 'nein'), dann hätte die gegenseite lediglich einen anspruch auf ersatz des vertrauensschadens. d. h. der schaden, der entstanden ist, weil auf die richtigkeit meiner aussage vertraut wurde. da, sobald ich mich ausgewählt habe technisch der nächste in der schlange stehen kann, wären das die "echten" kosten für 1s, die der anbieter selbst für die leitung vergüten muss....
andererseits muss der anbieter (wenn sich seine agb auf erotische inhalte als leistungsgegenstand beziehen) sicherstellen, dass ich jenseits der einwahl auch eine möglichkeit habe sein angebot zu nutzen. er muss also verifizieren können, dass sich der kunde a) über die leitung eingewählt hat und b) das angebot genutzt hat. ist das nicht der fall, hat er ein problem mit seinem abrechnungsmodus und kann das kaum dem "kunden" zu lasten legen...


 :roll:


----------



## virenscanner (27 Juni 2002)

Ich halte diese Argumentation (vertippt) bei *4* Abfragen (in meinem Gedankenspielchen) für außerst gefährlich. Damit dürfte man bei den meisten Richtern verloren haben.

Und ob man das "Gekaufte" (sei es zeitlich befristeter Zugang zu Erotikseiten, Kino/Theaterkarte im Vorverkauf etc...) nun nutzt oder nicht, ist i.A. sehr wohl dem "Käufer" anzulasten.

Bzgl. "worst case":  Der Zugang zu den Seiten wäre für "kirni" der "worst case", die "Leitungsbereitstellung der "best case". Es gibt hier wohl nur diese beiden Fälle. Mir ging es nicht um möglicherweise schlimmere "Abzocke" wie z.B. 300 Euro für eine Sekunde o.Ä.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Juni 2002)

naja, selbst wenn es 10 abfragen sind und ich total blöde bin, ist hier die frage, wie der irrtum im gesetz geregelt ist (§ 119 BGB) - wenn handlungs- und erklärungswille auseinanderfallen, dann kann ich auch 20 knöpfe drücken. bestätigt werden könnte der irrtum durch das sofortige abbrechen der verbindung. rechtsfolge wäre die selbe: ersatz des vertrauensschadens an den anbieter. aber kirni möchte nichtigkeit erreichen, irrtum wäre zunächst nur ein anfechtungsgrund...




			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob man das "Gekaufte" (sei es zeitlich befristeter Zugang zu Erotikseiten, Kino/Theaterkarte im Vorverkauf etc...) nun nutzt oder nicht, ist i.A. sehr wohl dem "Käufer" anzulasten.


natürlich. stimmt ja auch. aber der "verkäufer" muss mir doch die möglichkeit einräumen, die leistung auch nutzen zu können. unabhängig davon, ob ich zwischendurch "auflege", oder? (im kino: ich gehe, aber mein platz bleibt frei und solange der film läuft kann ich mich auch wieder draufsetzen) macht er das nicht, kann ich das auffällige missverhältnis wieder bejahen...



 :roll:


----------



## virenscanner (27 Juni 2002)

OK, vielleicht sieht der Richter im sofortigen Trennen der Verbindung die Basis für "Nichtigkeit" (bezüglich Theaterkarten im Vorverkauf lassen sich hierzu eventuell Urteile finden, die die Nichtigkeit auch in diesem Falle nahelegen. Allerdings kenne ich keine Urteile zugunsten der Karten-Nicht-Abholer).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Juni 2002)

das ist was anderes!!!
im kino: ich kaufe eine karte: ich miete quasi einen sitzplatz für die dauer der vorstellung. mein platz. ich gehe nicht hin? mein platz ist leer. ich komme zu spät? mein platz ist leer, bis ich mich draufgesetzt habe. ich habe meine karte bezahlt und hole sie nicht ab? s. o. - wieder bleibt mein platz leer. ich gehe mittendrin? mein platz bleibt für die dauer der vorstellung mein platz - egal ob ich draufsitze oder nicht oder ob ich mittendrin gehe oder komme. das kino räumt mir die möglichkeit ein, für die dauer der vorstellung den platz zu benutzen und den film auch zu sehen, wenn ich draufsitze... (komm jetzt bitte nicht mit der dame mit dem großen hut in der reihe vor mir...)

schaffen wir eine analogie zur 0190-nummer.
40 €? das riecht nach einem 15-minuten-intervall. ich wähle ein und nach einer sekunde wieder aus. ich warte 2 minuten. jetzt habe ich theoretisch noch 12 minuten und 59 sekunden. hält der anbieter diese für mich bereit? ist das technisch möglich? weil das nicht geht, vermietet er einfach weiter. ist der leistungsgegenstand die telefonleitung an sich begibt sich der anbieter damit in das risiko, dass ich für 1/900 der gleichen leistung dasselbe geld bezahlen soll. auffälliges missverhältnis? ich finde sehr wohl... 
stellt der anbieter erotische inhalte zur verfügung, ist es nicht ganz so einfach. der eine guckt sich schneller, der andere langsamer satt. deswegen ist zeit, mögliche download-kapazität, anzahl nackter frauen oder größe der brüste logischerweise kein maßstab für den wert der dienstleistung. kirni hat hier glück: 1 sekunde? damit komme ich auf 0 nackte frauen für 40 € und entgegen der agb auf keine erotischen inhalte. missverhältnis? ziemlich. daneben hätte ich dann noch die möglichkeit, mangels leistung die gegenleistung zu verweigern...


 :roll:


----------



## technofreak (27 Juni 2002)

@haufdrufundschluß

nachdem ich mir eure Diskussion eine Weile an- und durchgelesen habe, kommen mir doch erhebliche 
Zweifel ob es im bisherigen Geschäftsleben irgendetwas vergleichbares mit der 0190 Abzockerei gibt. 

das Beispiel mit dem Kino oder Theater hinkt hinten und vorne. Wenn ich eine Theater oder Kinokarte kaufe, weiß ich exakt was ich bezahle. Wenn ich aus welchen Gründen , vorzeitig rausgehe ( Durchfall   ) ist das mein Problem und außerdem kein finanzieller Beinbruch. Außerdem habe ich mindestens durch Besprechungen oder Aushangbilder eine ungefähre Vorstellung, was ich erwarten kann. Das gilt auch für Pornofilme bei Beate Uhse oder Dr. Müller. 
Wenn ich mich aber, selbst bei sogenannten "seriösen" 0190 Mehrwertanbietern, einwähle habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich zur Linderung des Augeninnendrucks erwarten kann. Außerdem hängt es von der Übertragungsgesschwindigkeit ab , wieviel Bildchen oder sonstige visuelle "Genüsse" der Konsument downloaden kann . (Wer garantiert eigentlich, daß der E-Anbieter die Downloads nicht absichtlich verzögert?

Das ist nur mal ein Aspekt , der mir gerade vor dem Einschlafen einfiel. 

Insgesamt bleibe ich bei meiner Grundeinstellung, die ich in anderen Postings schon mehrfach geäußert habe , weg mit den 0190 "Mehrwertdiensten!   :bang:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juni 2002)

@heiko:

ich wusste, dass ich es hier schon einmal gelesen hatte: da ist so ein ding, das es bei 0190 0 gar nicht geben dürfte...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=182&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=58


 :roll:


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Juni 2002)

...trägt nicht direkt was zum Thema Sittenwidrigkeit wegen Entgelthöhe bei. Trotzdem hat mir der Vereinswimpel so gut gefallen, dass ich ihn hier vorstellen möchte:
http://www.ivnm.de/cgi-bin/anmeldung.cgi?ACT=Liste
 8)
sorry, ich muss noch eins drauflegen:


> Interessant ist übrigens bereits der offzielle Name "Telefon Mehrwertdienste". Er wurde garantiert von einem Leser des Buches "1984" (G. Orwell) erfunden, denn der Begriff "Mehrwertdienst" ist klassisches Neusprech. Bei den 0190x-Nummern handelt es sich nämlich zumeist um Dienste, deren versprochener Wert in keinem Verhältnis zur tatsächlich erbrachten Leistung steht, die dafür aber den Wert des Bankkontos des Kunden in kürzester Zeit auf oder unter Null abwerten.
> 
> Hier eine kleine Übersicht über die Beteiligten und deren, zum Teil offensichtlich illegale Machenschaften:
> 
> ...


:bandit

PS: ...nachzulesen unter: http://griese-es.de/internet/0190.html
...da hat meiner Meinung nach jemand die Sache ziemlich gut auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2002)

Hab ma ne frage zu dtms 
mich hats auch erwischt und ich dachte mir passiert das nich weil ich DSL hab aber nichts is unmöglich hatte vergessen bei meiner Tochter auf dem PC das Softwaremodem vom Router zu entfernen und schon wars passiert
hab das geld erst mal von der Telekom sperren lassen 
meine Frage : die telekom verweigert jede auskunft über die genaue einwahlnummer , zeit , takt usw weil sie die daten nicht habe wenn es sich um andere netzanbieter handelt 
dtms sagt : eine gesonderte einzelauflistung kostet 23,20 Euro   :roll:  lool

ist jemand verpflichtet und wenn ja wer auskunft zugeben 
es kann doch nich sein das auf der rechnung steht unterhaltungsdienst Firma , Tag   40 € 
hab jetzt zu dtms gesagt das ich das geld nich bezahle bevor ich auskunft bekomme


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 September 2002)

> (1) Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist.



dabei handelt es sich um § 16 TKV (Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 September 2002)

@T00mi:


wie hast du denn bisher mit telekom und dtms ag kommuniziert? die in §16 TKV beschriebenen Einwendungen solltest du gegenüber dem netzbetreiber äußern. am besten bedienst du dich in der formulierung am gesetzestext und hältst eine begründung ganz allgemein. und um antwort solltest du bitten (evtl. innerhalb einer frist), damit du weißt, dass die dtms ag dein schreiben auch bekommen hat.
dann muss die dtms ag tkv-konform vorgehen: sofern du nichts anderes mit der telekom vereinbart hast, löscht die die verbindungsdaten 80 tage nach rechnungsstellung. in diesem zeitraum solltest du der dtms ag geschrieben haben. dann ist die verpflichtet, den nachweis für die verbindungen über eine gebührenzählerprüfung zu führen (muss bei der telekom beantragt werden) und die daten dir gegenüber im einzelnen aufzuschlüsseln.
die "gesonderte einzelauflistung":
formuliere es einfach etwas anders. du willst ja keine gesonderte einzelauflistung, sondern dass die dtms ag ganz einfach einen tkv-konformen nachweis über die fraglichen verbindungen erbringt...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2002)

Habe mit einer Dame von der Regulierungsbehörde gesprochen nachdem ich eime Mal geschickt habe . Zitat : " Wenn es zu einer Verbindung gekommen egal wie ist müssen sie dies auch bezahlen sonst wird ihr Anschluss gesperrt sie können nur eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen aber Betreiber der entsprechenden Seite kann aus Spanien kommen . Was hinter der TAE Dose passiert ist Ihr Risiko "
Dem Netzbereiber ( dtms ) könne man eigendlich garnichts .
  und " Ich möchte sie ja nich trösten aber mit 50 Euro sind sie doch noch glimpflich weggekommen " 
hm Ich kann lediglich das Geld unter Vorbehalt bezahlen und das Zutandekommen der Verbindung anzweifeln     tja wenn das geltendes Recht is dann ist sollchen Abzockern Tür und Tor geöffnet .


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2002)

wenn du interesse daran hast, diese angelegenheit weiter zu verfolgen, solltest du möglichst papier produzieren. was am telefon so erzählt wird, ist nicht unbedingt verwertbar und dieser "Rat" ist an schwachsinn kaum zu überbieten.
als anspruchgegner ist es dein gutes recht, dass der anspruch dir gegenüber auch begründet wird. dass eine solche begründung auch noch 23,20 € extra kosten soll, ist schon ziemlich cool.

und das sperren deines anschlusses ist so ohne weiteres gar nicht möglich, wenn der anspruch nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist.
du solltest dich an die dtms ag halten: erhebe ganz allgemein einwendungen gegen die rechtmäßigkeit der rechnungsposition und bitte um aufschlüsselung sowie um die prüfungsdokumentation. die dtms ag sollte auch in der lage sein, dir deinen vertragsgegner zu nennen: du hast schließlich eine mehrwertnummer auf deiner telefonrechnung. dieser mehrwert besteht nicht im zustandekommen einer verbindung, sondern regelt sich nach dem vertragsinhalt, der in den agb deines vermeintlichen vertragsgegners genauer festgelegt ist. solange du diese punkte nicht nachvollziehen kannst, kann dir aufgrund der nichtbezahlten position auch kein anschluss gesperrt werden. lediglich die dtms ag hat die möglichkeit, dir bis zur klärung des sachverhaltes den zugang zu ihrem netz zu verwehren (was im klartext bedeuten würde, dass du ihre mehrwertnummern nicht mehr in anspruch nehmen kannst - sicherlich nicht das schlechteste)...




 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2002)

Ich habe dtms gemailt :
Sie haben meine Mail leider falsch verstanden und ich will nun versuchen es richtig darzustellen , 

Ich habe den von ihnen geforderten Betrag bei der Telekom AG sperren lassen und sie bekommen von der Telekom AG  keinen Cent . 

Von mir bekommen sie das Geld nur, wenn sie anhand ihrer Daten zweifelsfrei nachweisen können wie die Verbindung zustandekam , wie lange sie gedauert  hat ( in sek ) , wieviel die Sekunde gekostet hat , welchen Zweck sie gedient hat oder welche Leistung ich von Ihnen in Anspruch genommen habe und ob ich ordnungsgemäß über die anfallenden Kosten vor der Einwahl umfassend informiert worden bin . Dazu sind sie laut TKV verpflichtet .   Und ich werde für diese Auskunft  sicher keine 23,20 Euro bezahlen  . 

Ich werde vorsorglich zu diesen Thema mit meinen Anwalt und meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung in Kontakt treten und werde mich informieren , ob der Tatbestand des "Mehrwertbetrug" erfüllt ist . 

war aber nur vorab und rechtlich bestimmt nich einwandfrei (erster Zorn )


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2002)

Nach dem Telefongespräch mit der Regulierungbehörde hab ich den Betrag aber wieder freiggeben ich weis nich was ich machen soll oder kann   Sperren? unter Vorbehalt bezahlen ? oder ist es der Betrag einfach nich wert sich größeren Ärger aufzuladen ? 
Hab ja jetzt alle 0190 Nummern sperren lassen . 
War halt mein Lehrgelt in Bezug auf Dialer .


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 September 2002)

du solltest dich einfach fragen, ob es dir um das geld oder ums prinzip geht - bei manchen geschädigten sind die forderungen so unverschämt hoch, dass sie ohnehin keine andere wahl haben. wenn du unter vorbehalt bezahlt hast, ist es natürlich schwieriger, den betrag zurück zu fordern. wahrscheinlich ist die rufnummer mehrfach ins ausland weiter- und untervermietet worden und jetzt würdest du von der dtms ag bereitwillig genau diese auskunft bekommen.

grundsätzlich halte ich dein schreiben (im ersten zorn?) für etwas verunglückt. man sollte sich möglichst viele optionen offen halten und deswegen sollte man nicht mit der tür ins haus fallen. ich hätte eher unter tiefem bedauern die rechtmäßigkeit der forderung ganz allgemein angezweifelt (warum ist egal, die vorgehensweise sollte bei der dtms ag die gleiche bleiben) und um den eigentlichen anbieter hinter dem dialer, sowie die prüfungsdokumentation gebeten, die ja die verbindungen in aufgeschlüsselter form enthalten muss. danach hättest du dich erst auf die weitere vorgehensweise festlegen müssen.

die auskünfte der dtms ag:
die leistung, die du von dort in anspruch genommen hast, ist die telefonverbindung. so wie du deine frage formuliert hast, wirst du nichts anderes zur antwort bekommen. jedoch gibt es noch den anbieter, der sich hinter dem dialer verbirgt. und irgendetwas will der ja über deine telefonrechnung abrechnen. hast du den namen des anbieters, müsstest du dich auf die suche nach seinen agb machen, um den leistungsgegenstand zu erfahren und vielleicht auch, ob sich der dialer "ordnungsgemäß" verhalten hat - diese auskunft kann dir die dtms ag gar nicht erteilen...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2002)

Habe dtms gemailt
Hiermit erhebe ich Einspruch  gegen die in der Rechnung der Telekom AG  vom 05.09.02 von Ihnen in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte in Höhe von 40,90 Euro und fordere sie nach § 16 TKV auf ein Einzelentgeltnachweis nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation  mir  bis zum 19.09.02 vorzulegen ist .

Werde das noch als Brief abschicken und sehen was passiert
Mir geht es nicht nur um die 40,90 Euro mir geht es haupsächlich ums Prinzip


----------



## Rahmat (14 September 2002)

Hi @ all,

langer thread.

2 Punkte:

1.) "Lange" Abrechnungszeiträume 1Std/40 Euro.
Womit wird bei einer freien Tarifierbarkeit ein solcher langer Zeitraum eigentlich begründet, da er ja zwangsläufig zu "Unverhältnismäßigkeiten" führen muß? D.h. hier ist der Abrechnungszeitraum an und für sich ein eindeutiges Anzeichen, dass es sich um Betrug handeln muß.

Außerdem müßte IMNSHO bei solchen Abrechnungszeiträumen der Dienstanbieter auch 100% sicherstellen, dass zumindest ein groß Teil des Angebots auch genutzt werden kann. Und das kann er nicht.

Das Äquivalent zum Kino wäre: Kurze Stromunterbrechung -> Kinozuschauer muß noch mal zahlen, 20 Unterbrechungen -> der Zuseher muß den 20-fachen Preis bezahlen. Es wäre ein unkalkulierbsres Risiko ins Kino zu gehen. Wahrscheinlich würden die Besucherzahlen stark zurückgehen und irgendwann würde es irgenjemanden auffallen, das das alles ja Betrug ist.

Und da bin ich wieder an dem Punkt, dass ich nicht kapiere, wieso die Politik hier nicht einschreitet und Dinge, die im normalen Leben ganz selbstverständlich gelten im Internet ohne jegliche Relevanz sind.

Hierfür habe ich nur 2 Erklärungen: Hirnamputation oder Vorteilnahme (Bestechung, die Herren haben eigene dialer laufen ...) der Entscheidungsträger. Für Informationen über weitere Motive oder eine fundierte Verteilungsfunktion der ersten beiden Bewegründe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

2.)"Weiterhin kritisiert die Mainzer Telefongesellschaft, dass in die Rechnungen in Zukunft ein expliziter Hinweis aufgenommen werden soll, dass die Verbraucher berechtigt sind, gegen einzelne Forderungen „Einwendungen? zu erheben. „Dieses Recht ist unverzichtbar und kann von jedem Verbraucher bereits heute ausgiebig in Anspruch genommen werden?, so Tim R. John. Ein expliziter Abdruck auf der Telefonrechnung berge aber die Gefahr, dass in Zukunft dann auch die Verbraucher in verstärkter Form Missbrauch betreiben, indem sie Dienstleistungen via Telefon oder Internet in Anspruch nehmen, dann aber nicht mehr bezahlen wollen. „Verbraucherschutz ist wichtig, er darf aber nicht ad absurdum geführt werden. Auch die Diensteanbieter und Telefongesellschaften müssen vor Missbrauch geschützt werden?, so John."

      

Wie darf ich das verstehen?
Das ist Dein Recht, aber wehe Du machst davon Gebrauch.
Der Polizist liest dem Verhafteten seine Rechte nicht mehr vor, er könnte ja davon Gebrauch machen.
In Deutschland ist die Todesstrafe abgeschafft, aber wenn ich das niemandem sage, können wir ja vielleicht wieder Zustände wie in den USA einführen, wo der zum Senator gewählt wird, der die meistem Menschen hinrichtet, schuldig oder unschuldig, scheißegal.
Vielleicht kann man ja wieder das dritte Reich etablieren, wenn man nur alle Grundgesetze versteckt.
Herren mit diesem Rechtsverständnis wären in anderen Zeiten deutscher Geschichte IMNSHO wesentlich besser aufgehoben.

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (14 September 2002)

Sorry, doppelt gepostet.


----------



## Rahmat (14 September 2002)

Hi Heiko,
das posten funktioniert z.T. nur fehlerhaft.
Text wird gepostet, aber fließt nicht in die Statistik mit ein, thread wandert nicht nach oben usw.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2003)

*nexnet/dtms Kurze Unterbrechungen*

Hier ein Beispiel EVN für kurze (2 Sekunden) Unterbrechungen aus dem Jahr 2001 (Beträge in DM)

Beginn     Dauer       Netto(DM)

09:12:56  00:00:57  68,8794

09:13:55  00:00:16  68,8794

09:14:13  00:01:52  68,5925

09:16:07  00:00:57  68,8794

Die Abrechnung erfolgt angeblich im 3600 Sekunden-Takt (war natürlich nicht klar angegeben...)

Obwohl gar keine Mehrwertleistung erbracht wurde (keine erkennbare Datenübertragung, Verbindung erschien blockiert), habe ich aus Kulanz die erste Verbindung bezahlt, die folgenden drei innerhalb derselben Taktzeit jedoch nicht. Neben den unerklärlichen 2-Sekunden Unterbrechungen erscheint auch seltsam, dass die längere (dritte) Dauer weniger kosten soll als die drei kürzeren.

Nach Mahnungen von nexnet, SAF, einer RA-Kanzlei in Heidelberg, gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid, dem ich widersprochen habe, wird die Sache wohl vor Gericht gehen. Die Kanzlei, die nexnet vertritt, schlägt übrigens vor, dass ich den Widerspruch widerrufe...

Erfolgsaussichten?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2003)

Pantalone schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kanzlei, die nexnet vertritt, schlägt übrigens vor, dass ich den Widerspruch widerrufe...



war das teil eines vergleichsangebots?
sonst wäre es doch schon bemerkenswert, dass die vertretung der gegenseite dich mit so viel nächstenliebe auf den richtigen weg zurückführen will, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2003)

*@haudraufundschluss*

@haudraufundschluss
Nein, ein Vergleichsangebot ist bisher nicht erfolgt...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2003)

also ratschläge von der gegenseite sollte man sehr kritisch betrachten. wenn du widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid eingelegt hast, dann kannst du das ja noch ohne begründung tun. jetzt bleibt also der gegenseite lediglich noch der klageweg offen.
problem und deswegen vielleicht auch der "ratschlag": die klage muss jetzt endlich begründet werden. das könnte das erste brauchbare stück papier sein und das würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen wollen...
wie schaut denn dein bisheriger schriftwechsel mit nexnet aus?
hast du mal um eine gebührenzählerprüfung gebeten?
wie schauen die rechnungen/mahnungen aus?
hast du inkasso- und anwaltsgebühren in rechnung gestellt bekommen? 
hat man auf deine schreiben inhaltlich bezug genommen?


----------



## thorsten (13 Januar 2003)

Mich würde bei diesem Thread interessieren, welches Rechtsgeschäft für die Dailerabrechnung denn zugrunde liegen soll?

Nach meinem Rechtsempfinden kann ich nur für eine Leistung einen Gegenwert verlangen, die ich auch tatsächlich erbracht habe. Nur die Möglichkeit des Leistungsempfanges durch den Kunden und eine bloße Berechnung auf eine Telefonrechnung reichen da nicht aus. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, das derjenige der 0,67 € pro Minute im Stundentakt berechnet bekommt auch eine entsprechende Leistung dafür erwarten kann.

Es ist wohl auch davon auszugehen, dass derjenige der die Rechnung von der Telekom bekommt, sich auch eingewählt hat. Die Einwahl kann aber zum Zwecke der Bezahlung oder aber auch zum Zwecke der Lieferung der Leistung verwendet werden. Gerade deshalb ist wohl eine äußerst genaue Information - entsprechend des Fernabsatzgesetztes - des Kunden notwendig.

Die entscheidende Frage ist:

Unter welchen Umständen wurde ich nach geltendem Recht über den Vertrag informiert?

MfG

Thorsten


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Januar 2003)

thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wohl auch davon auszugehen, dass derjenige der die Rechnung von der Telekom bekommt, sich auch eingewählt hat.


???

das problem für die gegenseite:
wer es wirklich bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid geschafft hat, sollte schon einiges hinter sich haben. meist hat er schreiben von nexnet, einem inkassounternehmen und ein anwaltskanzlei erhalten. hat beharrlich widersprochen (was nicht zwingend notwendig ist) und hat keinerlei antworten auf seine offenen fragen erhalten.
vor gericht muss also die gegenseite erst einmal erklären, warum man nicht einfach die notwendigen informationen gegeben hat - vielleicht wäre da ja schon mit einer einsicht des zahlungsunwilligen zu rechnen gewesen...


----------



## thorsten (13 Januar 2003)

> vielleicht wäre da ja schon mit einer einsicht des zahlungsunwilligen zu rechnen gewesen...



Eben das.
Es reicht aber nicht aus nur zu Berechnen. Ist denn alleine die Einwahl über einen Telefonanschluss schon ein Kaufvertrag? Das denke ich eben nicht!

Die Einwahl selbst mag ehr einem Dienstvertrag nach § 611 BGB entsprechen. Die daraus an die Telefonfirmen (Telekom, acoreus) zu zahlenden Entgelte dürften sich für die kurze Dauer der Einwahl aber wohl im einstelligen Eurobereich bewegen.

Bei Firstway geht es um einen Kaufvertrag: "Serverupdater V4"

Firstway nutz dabei die Telefonfirmen als Inkassobüro, für Leistungen die diese aber gar nicht erbracht haben. Alleine das Herstellen einer Verbindung dürfte wohl kaum diese horrenden Beträge rechtfertigen.

Hat überhaupt jemand ein Interesse daran sich für beispielsweise 40 € / Stunde im Stundentakt abgerechnet irgendwo einzuwählen? Welche Leistung soll da erfolgt sein?

Es ist wohl mal wieder an der Zeit, den gesunden Menschenverstand zu gebrauchen.

Das BGB -  man sollte es immer wieder mal lesen - sagt im § 157 (also recht am Anfang)


> Auslegung von Verträgen: Verträge sind so auszulegen, wie Treu und Glauben mit Rücksicht auf die Verkehrssitte es erfordern.



Meine Meinung ist, dass es wohl kaum der Verkehrssitte entspricht für einen Anruf - ob gewollt oder ungewollt - aus einem Versehen heraus oder aus Absicht - 40, 80 oder gar noch mehr Euro zu berechnen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Januar 2003)

thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht aber nicht aus nur zu Berechnen. Ist denn alleine die Einwahl über einen Telefonanschluss schon ein Kaufvertrag? Das denke ich eben nicht!


eine einwahl ist eine einwahl - nicht mehr und nicht weniger...
ein kaufvertrag kommt mit den sich deckenden willenserklärungen zustande. ob der dialer invitatio oder angebot darstellt oder beinhaltet, sei mal dahingestellt. handelt es sich überhaupt um *einen* vertrag?



			
				thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hat überhaupt jemand ein Interesse daran sich für beispielsweise 40 € / Stunde im Stundentakt abgerechnet irgendwo einzuwählen?


um eine software zu kaufen? ich finde das beispiel gar nicht schlecht und es gibt durchaus software, die das geld wert wäre...



			
				thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Das BGB - man sollte es immer wieder mal lesen - sagt im § 157 (also recht am Anfang)


liegt hier auf dem nachttisch: neben der bibel und l. ron hubbard...
allerdings habe ich schon von leuten gehört, die sogar kommentare über das bgb verfasst haben. §157BGB ist als gummiparagraph und allerletzter rettungsanker sehr beliebt. wer sich darauf einlässt, muss sich im klaren darüber sein, dass treu, glauben und verkehrssitte werte sind, die einem zeitlichen wandel unterliegen...


----------



## thorsten (13 Januar 2003)

*300 Euro für 1 Woche*

Was mich ja schon wundert, ist die Tatsache das diese - "Wegelagerer des Internet" (meine persönlichen Meinung) - nicht gleich für 4 Wochen (1200 €) oder 1 Jahr (15600 €) abrechnen. 

Wofür noch Micropayment oder Kreditkarte? Wir zahlen alles über Dailer. Wofür übersichtliche Verträge oder der Nachweis eines Vertrages? Warum überhaupt noch etwas nachweisen? Telefonrechnung reicht doch. Einwahl genügt doch. 

Also wenn das alles nicht mordsmäßig zum Himmel stinkt, dann weiß ich’s auch nicht mehr. 

Wenn einer noch Geld von mir will, dann nur über den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und den Anwalt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2003)

thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich ja schon wundert, ist die Tatsache das diese - "Wegelagerer des Internet" (meine persönlichen Meinung) - nicht gleich für 4 Wochen (1200 €) oder 1 Jahr (15600 €) abrechnen.


meist bewegen sich die beträge in einem bereich, wo die geschädigten sich überlegen, ob es den ganzen ärger wert ist und dann geht die rechnung auf. wem tun 1,86€/min schon finanziell weh, wenn er die einwahl sofort bemerkt hat?




			
				thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür übersichtliche Verträge oder der Nachweis eines Vertrages?


mal ehrlich: suchst du im supermarkt nach den agb? weißt du überhaupt wo die dort hängen und hast du mal einen blick dort hineingeworfen? hast du dich mal mit dem "kleingedruckten auf mancher rechnungsrückseite auseinandergesetzt? hat dir schon mal ein verkäufer gesagt "sie kaufen jetzt nach unseren agb - das ist ihnen klar, oder?"? viele leute würden in bestimmten geschäften gar nicht mehr kaufen, wenn sie die agb gelesen hätten. zumindest besteht aber einigkeit darüber, dass man eine sache haben will und bereit ist geld dafür zu zahlen.



			
				thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Warum überhaupt noch etwas nachweisen? Telefonrechnung reicht doch.


die telefonrechnung ist ein indiz dafür, dass jemand geld von dir zu kriegen glaubt. nachgewiesen ist damit gar nichts. mit der telefonrechnung ist nich einmal nachgewiesen, dass eine einwahl überhaupt zustande gekommen ist...



			
				thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer noch Geld von mir will, dann nur über den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und den Anwalt.


das ist die einstellung, die vielen kleinen handwerksbetrieben das genick bricht. aber dir ist schon noch klar, dass der gerichtliche mahnbescheid und ein anwalt nicht das ende der kette sind? um es auf die spitze zu treiben benötigst du immer noch ein urteil...


----------



## DieBorg (14 Januar 2003)

Irgendwie fallen mir da doch so eine ganze Reihe von sachen ein die über Mehrwertdienste Abgerechnet werden könnten. Sowie die Grund Idee des annonymen bezahlens sicherlich auch hätte hilfreich seien können in verbindung mit dem Internet. Aber solange die Technik schneller entwikelt ist als die hierzunotwendigen gesellschaftlichen Spielregel (gesetze) werden Betrüger oder sagen wir besser von Bismark Lückengestzgebung Inspirierte Kapitalisten immer wieder solcherlei dinge zum nachteil anderer Betreiben. Hier hilft nur noch ein gesetz das ja nun schon seit über 100 Jahren gefordert wird und die einführung von Regularien im nachhinein mit haftbar machung ab einführung der Technik festschreibt und somit auf personen die eine gesetzes lücke zu Ihrem vorteil ausnutzen möchten eine Abschreckende wirkung hat. Alles andere auch die neuesten Gesetze zu schutze des verbrauchers werden immer nur ein hinterherhecheln sein.
Auch wird sich solch ein gesetz positiv auf alle technischen neuerungen auswirken, zwangsläufig und ihr einsatz wird wohlüberlegter und für den verbraucher sicherer sein.
Dann wird es ohl auch nicht mehr nötig sein sich it einer einstellung zu befassen wie ich Zahle erst nach dem Mahnbescheid. Mal ein ganz Praktisches beispiel aus diesem Berreich Allein aufgrund der Forderungsausfälle im letzten jahr habe ich die einstellung eines neuen Mitarbeiters verschoben (alle Forderungen sind Inzwischen Tituliert) sicherlich mit ein grund warum ich auf solche sätze wie ich Zahle nur nach dem Mahnbescheid überaus empfindlich reagiere. Wohlgemerkt ich bin durchaus dafür das nicht gerechtfertigte Forderungen auch nicht bezahlt werden sollten, aber der spruch eines Schuldners "klag das Geld doch ein wenn Du vorher Pleite machst muß ich eh nicht Zahlen" sollte jedem klar machen warum solch eine äußerung beim Falsche Interpretierenden leser sicherlich nicht zum gewünschten erfolg Führen wird.

Die Borg


----------



## thorsten (14 Januar 2003)

Schon mal den Titel dieses Threads gelesen?



> Wohlgemerkt ich bin durchaus dafür das nicht gerechtfertigte Forderungen auch nicht bezahlt werden sollten, aber der spruch eines Schuldners "klag das Geld doch ein wenn Du vorher Pleite machst muß ich eh nicht Zahlen" sollte jedem klar machen warum solch eine äußerung beim Falsche Interpretierenden leser sicherlich nicht zum gewünschten erfolg Führen wird.


----------

